# High-tech gadgets for modern outdoorsmen



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a Swiss Army Knife? Do you find the technology and computers that are taking over hunting & fishing equipment good or bad? How far should technology go in terms of "fair chase"?


High-tech gadgets for modern outdoorsmen
Even the Swiss Army Knife gets an update

The most interesting things I found in two days of pounding the concrete were peripheral items that make our lives as outdoors people far easier and more comfortable than they were for our moms and dads.

The new technology also has shown up where many outdoors people would least expect it -- the iconic Swiss Army Knife from Victorinox.

http://www.freep.com/article/200901...1058/High-tech+gadgets+for+modern+outdoorsmen


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

i think the guys who buy crap like scent lok ghille suits, bear bombs and deer cocaine, glow in the dark arrows with a gps chip built in, animatronic decoys, sonar fish finders, and all that other gimmicky garbage are just sub-par sportsman. They dont want to take the time to learn to track, or scout out an area, or to learn a particular lake and its layout. They'd rather just buy an expensive gadget to do the work for them. I understand a lot of these tools just simplify things, but isn't being an outdoorsman a labor of love? you put in the work, dedicate your time, and learn along the way. Now everyone just wants quick results, and its all about the trophy. 

You can have all that junk, i'll keep doing things the way my grandfather did them. call me old fashioned.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice comment, you consider others to be sub par sportsmen just because they don't think, hunt or fish like you do. Glad I don't belong to the 'ol fashioned way of hunting, if it is full of people like you. It is people like you who give sportsmen a bad name. Instead of trying to get along, you put down others that don't follow your way of hunting. Nice job!


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

perhaps i was a little harsh with the "subpar sportsman" comment, but its just my opinion that all these gadgets and high-tech gear destroy the sporting aspect of hunting and fishing. i have friends and family that use some of that stuff and i certainly dont think any less of them, i just think it takes away from the outdoor experience and i choose not to use it. 

anyone can drive their atv out to the middle of a swamp, throw a bear bomb out and watch the bears come running, and then shoot one from 30 yards. Anyone can have their fishfinder put them right on top of the fish and limit out. I just dont think, that for me anyway, I could ever justify that as "sporting". but to each his own.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for clerifying that, I understand where your coming from now. Your point is well taken, I just don't like to see people hammering others for using something or hunting or fishing a certain way. We all need to stick together and support each other. There are plenty of people out there that would like to see us go away. We need all the help we can get to preserve our great outdoor pastime. Thanks again for clearing that up. Sorry If I sounded harsh also. Now lets get outside and do some hunting or fishing!!!


----------

